# Cool Person Test



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

Click here for the cool person test.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 12, 2003)

HA,HA,HA, you got me sportsfans. Very funny...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

Ha.....Ha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

I already knew that. The woman that works on the other side of the wall tells me that everyday. I didn't need to hear it again on a sunday.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 12, 2003)

I knew I was fabulous, this just confirms it. 

What? Didn't you all get the same?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 13, 2003)

It said Jill is fabulous....very strange.   :lol:


----------



## Posiview (Jan 13, 2003)

It's funny because it's true!!!!!

Andy


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

